# Independence Day: Resurgence



## PhotonGuy (Jul 11, 2016)

So I just saw Independence Day: Resurgence. I thought it was good. Anybody else see it?


----------



## MAfreak (Jul 15, 2016)

yes, i was at german pre-premiere (3 weeks after uk and us release).
except of harald klosers background music, which just wasn't something special to underline the pictures, i liked it. the first one, with epic music by david arnold, is my favourite movie since i was preteen.
one has to like scifi and mystery and have some interest on the u.f.o.-topic to like it, i think. scary and spectacular and sometimes also funny. i hope for the third one.


----------

